# Query for Skilled Migrant to NZ



## rakz1981 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,

I am IT professional having 7+ experience in IT industry, from India but currently living in NY - USA (from 2010 on H1)

I tried to apply for EOI myself and got 150 points
- Identity = 25
- Recognised Qualifications = 70 (Masters in computer)
- Recognised Work Experience = 35 (7+ exp in IT industry)
- Recognised Qualifications for wife = 20

I want to apply as skilled migrant but have few question, if any one can guide me.

1) Is it okay to apply for EOI and Skilled migrant PR own or attorney is required? How difficult the whole process?

2) Do I need to take care of anything special while applying EOI and skilled migrant PR

3) What is current processing time if I apply today.

4) How's IT job Market in NZ.

Thanks
RP.


----------



## AJ11 (Feb 5, 2012)

rakz1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am IT professional having 7+ experience in IT industry, from India but currently living in NY - USA (from 2010 on H1)
> 
> ...


Hello, RP.

Answers below with my opinions clearly marked.

1. You can apply by yourself. There are no rules on needing a lawyer or anything like that. However, you are likely to require some documents cited like copies of your qualifications and the like. These will require a lawyer of some sort. As you are in the US, you will probably require a notary public to cite them.

Op: It is easier to get a migration agent to do it for you. It will cost, but at least you can rest easy in that they know what they are doing and can give you some advice for things you might have overlooked. However, I would also advice you to find an agent local to you so that you can meet him face to face. It is generally not as desirable to deal with an agent 12,000 km away.

2. Only what that is required in the immigration application package. Although, I am not 100% sure if I understood your question properly.

3. No idea on this one. I got my PR a loooooong time ago... Sorry I can't be of help here.

4. This is where the problem will come. This is ALL opinion. The IT market in NZ is... well... practically non-existent. NZ is not a technologically advanced country in terms of IT. Not even close. It has a couple of major network providers (Telstra and the government owned Telecom). That is about it. As such, career progression in IT is difficult at best as spaces are limited. If you are looking to advance in your career in IT, NZ really isn't the place for you. An IT professional is far, far better off in the US, or even India itself.


----------



## kiwiemma (Nov 5, 2009)

AJ11 said:


> 4. This is where the problem will come. This is ALL opinion. The IT market in NZ is... well... practically non-existent. NZ is not a technologically advanced country in terms of IT. Not even close. It has a couple of major network providers (Telstra and the government owned Telecom). That is about it. As such, career progression in IT is difficult at best as spaces are limited. If you are looking to advance in your career in IT, NZ really isn't the place for you. An IT professional is far, far better off in the US, or even India itself.


You might not be the best qualified to give this opinion... FYI the NZ govt. sold Telecom about 20 years ago. Having two network providers doesn't mean NZ has no IT market, obviously. IT is not all about networks, also obviously. No, it's not as advanced as in countries with 100x our population, but there are many IT professionals in NZ making good careers and, in some cases, using their skills overseas. Heard of Weta Workshop? Avatar? I think you'll find IT is alive and well in NZ.


----------



## AJ11 (Feb 5, 2012)

kiwiemma said:


> You might not be the best qualified to give this opinion... FYI the NZ govt. sold Telecom about 20 years ago. Having two network providers doesn't mean NZ has no IT market, obviously. IT is not all about networks, also obviously. No, it's not as advanced as in countries with 100x our population, but there are many IT professionals in NZ making good careers and, in some cases, using their skills overseas. Heard of Weta Workshop? Avatar? I think you'll find IT is alive and well in NZ.


Oh yes, I suppose that a theatrical special effects company would count as a MAJOR IT provider...

And yes, a country that is 100x smaller simply cannot compare with one that is 100x larger. Is that an excuse to say that NZ is a GREAT place for an IT professional who is used to the 100x larger market? Of course not!

The fact of the matter is, our questioner is coming from the US. He cannot expect US standards of IT here in NZ. In fact, according to your math, he should be expecting something that is 100x SMALLER.

Thank you for making my point for me.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

AJ11 said:


> ...The fact of the matter is, our questioner is coming from the US. He cannot expect US standards of IT here in NZ. ...


True. And it isn't up to US or even UK standards. But look at our population when compared to those countries. We're less than 7% of the size of the UK, and I wouldn't even try and calculate the part of a percentage of the US population that we'd represent.

But I think it's a bit harsh to say the NZ IT market is practically non-existent. 

NZ does have an IT and a telecommunications market. Either that or myself and my work colleagues have been living in a dream for the last six years


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

You can do it yourself if you're good at completing forms and there's nothing in your case that would possibly derail it (health, criminal record). 

I just got my SMC visa approved after a few months, but I have a job offer. Those without job offers seem to be taking over a year from submitting EOI to getting their approval in principle--often longer, depending on the branch processing the application.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Rakv, Currently there are 1331 IT jobs advertised on TradeMe. 
IT jobs in New Zealand on Trade Me Jobs

That should give you an idea of the market. In regards small population, it does mean there are fewer jobs, but it also means less competition. Good luck with your application.


----------



## kiwiemma (Nov 5, 2009)

AJ11 said:


> Oh yes, I suppose that a theatrical special effects company would count as a MAJOR IT provider...


My point is, its possible to have a very successful career in IT in New Zealand. I didn't say we have any "major IT providers", whatever that means. But I'm pretty sure that being a world leader in your field means you've succeeded. NZ makes some amazing software, despite only having two (and in most of NZ only one) IT networks.

Further, I didn't say NZ is a "great" place for an IT professional, I just said we do have an IT market and some people do very well here. Why don't you respond to what I actually say, instead of what you imagine I've said?


----------

